# 1994 Altima Engine Problem



## Guest (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

As a newbie to the group, I hope I'm not upsetting anyone by posting
such a question.

My 1994 has suffered a strange problem. On the way home tonight, the
engine completely died. The gas gauge said 1/4 tank, so I didn't
think it was out of gas. After thinking for a while, I decided to go
get some fuel at a nearby gas station. I put 3 litres in and sure
enough, it started right up. However, before I got home, it quit
again. Thinking that I hadn't put enough fuel in, I put another can
of gas in and it started.

After that, I drove to the gas station and filled it to the top. On
the way home, it died again and now won't start at all.

Any ideas?


----------



## bottomgun (Jan 3, 2004)

Check out my problems on '94 Altima is DEAD. Sound like the same thing?


----------



## paparay (Dec 5, 2003)

Aside from other problems, Your gas tank may be suffering from being stopped up. Take the cap off and try and start car, you will get a ck engine lite but see if it will start. 

There are several lines, valves and other stuff on the gas tank. if any are stopped up they cause problems, including not being able to put much gas in tank. Its a very complicated system for reasons beyound belief.

That being said, I am not really sure this is the reason for it not starting. It may have to do with other problems not discussed yet. 

I have been up all night with my sick Grand Daughter. I'll try and chekc back later today.


----------

